# Saturation des basses iPod nano 4G



## Phoenix111 (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acquis récemment un iPod nano 4G. Assez maniaque de l'oreille, je suis allé dans
les réglages de l'égaliseur. Tout d'abord j'ai été surpris qu'on ne puisse pas régler
manuellement celui-ci, vu le prix de l'appareil. Ensuite, lorsque je me suis mis en
"amplificateur des basses", je me suis aperçu que l'iPod sature dans les basses,
par exemple dans des musiques de type house, electro, etc... dès qu'il y a de bonnes
basses. J'avais eu ce problème sur un téléphone, qui avait ensuite été corrigé par une
mise à jour.
J'aurais donc 2 questions:
-Est-il possible de régler son propre égaliseur?
-Est-il possible de supprimer cette saturation des basses?
Merci.


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai acquis récemment un iPod nano 4G. Assez maniaque de l'oreille, je suis allé dans
> les réglages de l'égaliseur. Tout d'abord j'ai été surpris qu'on ne puisse pas régler
> ...



c'est l'ipod ou le casque qui sature?


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Décembre 2008)

C'est l'iPod, car j'ai testé avec plusieurs casques.
Ca s'entend plus ou moins selon lequel je mets.


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> C'est l'iPod, car j'ai testé avec plusieurs casques.
> Ca s'entend plus ou moins selon lequel je mets.



desole d'insister :rose: mais sur de bons casques ou sur des equivalents a celui livres avec l'ipod? sur une chaine hifi correct, ca donne quoi?


----------



## Phoenix111 (3 Décembre 2008)

Sur les écouteurs livrés avec ça s'entend aussi, mais légèrement moins que sur mon
casque Koss.


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2008)

j'essaierai ce soir pour voir si j'ai le probleme


----------



## blabloula (3 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir !

Je viens d'acquérir un ipod nano 16Go et je remarque aussi que la saturation des basses est assez importante, surtout pour moi qui écoute surtout de l'électro/house... Est-ce un problème de mon nano ou de tous les nanos en général ?

Merci !


----------



## Phoenix111 (4 Décembre 2008)

J'espère que le problème sera résolu dans la prochaine mise à jour !


----------



## blabloula (4 Décembre 2008)

Donc tu penses que c'est juste un problème de mise à jour et qu'il faut pas s'inquiéter ? car sinon je le renvoie...


----------



## Phoenix111 (4 Décembre 2008)

Phoenix111 a dit:


> J'avais eu ce problème sur un téléphone, qui avait ensuite été corrigé par une
> mise à jour.


Je ne peux rien affirmer, mais d'après mon expérience c'est un problème logiciel, donc qui peut être corrigé par une mise à jour.


----------



## squalion (4 Janvier 2009)

A vous tous sur ce forum qui comme moi avez eu envie d'exploser votre ipod nano 4g et de marcher sur ses restes a cause du tres enervant probleme de saturation des basses avec l'EQ, j'ai enfin trouve un debut de reponse, ou au moins de compromis. En effet, parmis tous les choix proposés, l'EQ jazz s'avere approprié pour la plupart des styles , avec de bonnes basses (non saturées) , un son clair et detaillé bien meilleur que sans l'EQ. Je ne sais pas si cela vous suffira , mais en tout cas moi cela m'a dissuadé de rendre mon ipod...


----------



## Phoenix111 (5 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ton compromis, mais personnellement je trouve les aigus trop présent dans l'EQ jazz. Pour de bonnes basses il faut espérer que le problème sera corrigé.


----------

